# New Branufels / Oklahoma Joe's grill w/o firebox?



## nothaday (Feb 8, 2010)

In the market for a "good" charcoal grill and noticed several this past weekend at Academy Sports (really - academy?) made by "oklahoma joe's or maybe New Braunfels? (they had the Oklahoma Joe's logo on them... I would have bought one then and there but they were all what I would call smokers-- all had fire/side boxes. Does this company make any without the side boxes? if so where can i get one?
My family has one of the older Oklahoma Joe's that is literally 15 yrs old (or more) and we have never had any problems out of it....an awesome grill
thanks


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 8, 2010)

Those are the NEW 'made overseas' New Braunfels. nothing like the older ones that are built with much thicker steel, etc.

Dawn looked into this and ended up getting one of the OLDER models from me shipped half way across the US just because it is worth it...


----------



## graybeard (Feb 8, 2010)

check craigslist.com and wait for a great deal. You will get lucky and find an older grill for cheap if you keep looking and it's well worth the time.

beard


----------



## rickw (Feb 8, 2010)

If you're looking for the same quality you are used to look  at  Horizon . That will be the same as the older Ok Joe grills.

 I personally have a Weber Performer and love it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 8, 2010)

I would check craigslist and maybe E-bay but I hear there's another selling website out there too. Or you could get the other smokers that wasn't wanted after she asked me to get it for her.


----------



## jdt (Feb 9, 2010)

if your in the southwest check this guy out, low cost heavy gauge grills up to 3/8" thick if you want. 

*http://www.bellfab.com/*


----------



## nothaday (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for the replies --- given me a couple of ideas
im in the arklaohmatex region


----------



## jdt (Feb 9, 2010)

Bellfab is just outside of Tulsa, he charges about 1/3 what others do for his smokers, his 20 x 36 offset made of 5/16 steel costs the same $450 as them cheapo china OK Joes Longhorns at academy so I am sure he can get you a good price on a much nicer grill


----------



## big hat smoker (Feb 10, 2010)

You're either from TEXAS or you're from somewhere else. Buy Texan the first time and be done with it or you'll be doing it again and again and again. www.bighatbbq.com


----------

